# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Find the nearest date in a range of dates formula (Google sheets)

## kaytoc

Hi,

Was hoping someone could help me with a formula that returns the nearest date in a range of dates, where the returned date is earlier than the search date.

This is what I have: =INDEX(B:B,MATCH(MIN(IF(C:C=L2,abs(B:B-K2))),ABS(B:B-K2),0)), however, this returns the nearest date later than the search date.

Date___________Object_______Search date______Object______Returned date
03/03/2007_______a_________06/14/2007_________a________
06/05/2007_______a
06/16/2007_______a	
09/09/2007_______a
10/10/2007_______b	
03/04/2007_______b 


The desired result is 06/05/2007, however with the formula above, I get 06/16/2007

Thank you,
Caroline

----------


## AliGW

Your original thread has been moved to the correct section. Continue there, please: https://www.excelforum.com/for-other...s-formula.html

----------

